

Ask HN: How can I remove my submissions? - tupsi

How can I remove my submissions or delete my account?
======
cwan
If your submission/comment is older than 2 hours old, your ability to delete
it expires. I'm also pretty sure you can't delete your account so that your
comments that you don't delete within 2 hours or that admins don't delete
remain on the record.

~~~
tupsi
Can I contact the admin to have my submissions deleted. I really need to.

~~~
cwan
I'm sure there's no harm in trying: <http://ycombinator.com/contact.html> \-
whether or not they'll do anything about it is a different question since
there are good reasons why they wouldn't want to let people 'revise history'
or 'interrupt the conversation' which is more or less what the site seems to
be about.

